# any ebay/China frames similiar to this style (Neo Ultimate)?



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

I was checking out the build of the Neo Ultimate that was posted in a different thread here on RBR. I just love the lines of that frame style. I thought that if this style frame was available thru one of the inexpensive "Ebay" sellers it might be worth while to turn that into a decent winter riding bike. I know there are a lot of people here that have looked at these frames day in and day out and could point me in the right direction if a similiar style frame actually exist (or not). Or is Neo similiar to Hong Fu? https://www.neo-cycles.com/en/
Looks like their older model is $750 so its set as a low price carbon frame. The new Ultimate prices jumps to about $1800 if I saw correctly so it's now priced well beyond these "ebay" frames. Not saying the frame is not worth it, but for a winter ride, I'd definately want the price to stay in the "ebay" range.

What say yea!? any similiar style frames available and if so, where? I checked out the Hong Fu site and although they have their HF-FM015 - it's close but it has all rounded tubes and not the "styled" lines I like so much about the Neo tubes.










Michael


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Yes, there are a ton of Chinese made frames out there. Browse to your hearts content http://www.alibaba.com/countrysearc...--122203--------------10-8248,----------.html

Many will only sell in lots of 10, 50, 100, 500, whatever but a number will sell just one. Even the folks who say they will only sell in larger lots might sell one if you sweet talk them.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Style is the wrong criteria*



KMan said:


> I just love the lines of that frame style. I thought that if this style frame was available thru one of the inexpensive "Ebay" sellers it might be worth while to turn that into a decent winter riding bike.


If you think the bike is right for you, and you can find the factory that makes it, then fine. However, there is a lot more that goes into building a frame than "style" and if you focus on that, you run the risk of getting a knock-off frame that only looks good. Unlike Fernando, some think that "looking mahvalous" is not enough for a bike frame.


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*thanks*

Agree. 
I know what works for me. Just wanted to see if a similiar frame was available so I can check out the specs and see if it "will" work. Can't do that until I find the frame. I did find a frame that is pretty close on alibaba (FM201). They have it listed as a TT bike, but I think it's a road bike.....size is too small anyway so I didn't look any further into the frame.



Kerry Irons said:


> If you think the bike is right for you, and you can find the factory that makes it, then fine. However, there is a lot more that goes into building a frame than "style" and if you focus on that, you run the risk of getting a knock-off frame that only looks good. Unlike Fernando, some think that "looking mahvalous" is not enough for a bike frame.


----------



## ru1-2cycle (Jan 7, 2006)

Check out the Hong Fu carbon frame thread.


----------



## ru1-2cycle (Jan 7, 2006)

*Seatpost*




KMan said:


> I was checking out the build of the Neo Ultimate that was posted in a different thread here on RBR. I just love the lines of that frame style. I thought that if this style frame was available thru one of the inexpensive "Ebay" sellers it might be worth while to turn that into a decent winter riding bike. I know there are a lot of people here that have looked at these frames day in and day out and could point me in the right direction if a similiar style frame actually exist (or not). Or is Neo similiar to Hong Fu? https://www.neo-cycles.com/en/
> Looks like their older model is $750 so its set as a low price carbon frame. The new Ultimate prices jumps to about $1800 if I saw correctly so it's now priced well beyond these "ebay" frames. Not saying the frame is not worth it, but for a winter ride, I'd definately want the price to stay in the "ebay" range.
> 
> What say yea!? any similiar style frames available and if so, where? I checked out the Hong Fu site and although they have their HF-FM015 - it's close but it has all rounded tubes and not the "styled" lines I like so much about the Neo tubes.
> ...


That is one sweet and mean looking seatpost...


----------



## robpar (Jan 26, 2008)

KMan said:


> I was checking out the build of the Neo Ultimate that was posted in a different thread here on RBR. I just love the lines of that frame style. I thought that if this style frame was available thru one of the inexpensive "Ebay" sellers it might be worth while to turn that into a decent winter riding bike. I know there are a lot of people here that have looked at these frames day in and day out and could point me in the right direction if a similiar style frame actually exist (or not). Or is Neo similiar to Hong Fu? https://www.neo-cycles.com/en/
> Looks like their older model is $750 so its set as a low price carbon frame. The new Ultimate prices jumps to about $1800 if I saw correctly so it's now priced well beyond these "ebay" frames. Not saying the frame is not worth it, but for a winter ride, I'd definately want the price to stay in the "ebay" range.
> 
> What say yea!? any similiar style frames available and if so, where? I checked out the Hong Fu site and although they have their HF-FM015 - it's close but it has all rounded tubes and not the "styled" lines I like so much about the Neo tubes.
> ...


check out the Hong Fu web site: new products/ "speedflash".
Also on their opening page, the same picture used on the Neo exile appears on the HongFu site, same color same view....


----------



## shortynolegs (Aug 25, 2009)

That is a nice frame indeed; however, the price of a Neo Ultimate is beyond my reach. I can buy a brand new 2010 Cannondale Super Six frame through my sponsored club for $1,150. 
Personally, I can see myself spending that type of money for a non distinguished private label.


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*Speedflash*

I just saw that frame (SpeedFlash). I just sent a note to Jenny asking about the difference between this frame and the HF-FM015-SPL - they look exactly alike except for the Matte Black paint. I "Think" they are the exact same frames....which pretty darn close to the Neo frame  

I'll follow-up with the info Jenny provides.










Michael



robpar said:


> check out the Hong Fu web site: new products/ "speedflash".
> Also on their opening page, the same picture used on the Neo exile appears on the HongFu site, same color same view....


----------



## robpar (Jan 26, 2008)

KMan said:


> I just saw that frame (SpeedFlash). I just sent a note to Jenny asking about the difference between this frame and the HF-FM015-SPL - they look exactly alike except for the Matte Black paint. I "Think" they are the exact same frames....which pretty darn close to the Neo frame
> 
> I'll follow-up with the info Jenny provides.
> 
> ...


The head tube looks different but I may be wrong. Let us know what Jenny says, also if there is geo information... The more I look at these frames the more i like them... I just have a sizing issue if the geo is similar to HF-FM015...


----------



## gandini (Oct 14, 2002)

It's actually quite different,,but the Hung Fu could be made at the CarboTec factory as both Hung Fu and Neo are located in the same city (one of the centers of CF production in the world.) 
As for differences, the seat stays are quite different, the ISP is of course, the head and down tube shapes are different. The photo shows a regular 1.37" BB not BB30, but that might not be important as most higher end frames come as BB30 nowdays.
That said, I'd like to see the weight of the HungFu frame. We know what the Neo Ultimate weighs...


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*downtube*



robpar said:


> The head tube looks different but I may be wrong. Let us know what Jenny says, also if there is geo information... The more I look at these frames the more i like them... I just have a sizing issue if the geo is similar to HF-FM015...



The downtube is slightly different as well, but the picture shown of the speed..... is a picture only and not of an actual frame.


----------



## chocy (Feb 4, 2009)

my 015-SPL weights 1250g ish with the ISP and seat clamp. I don't think Hong Fu is the same frame with Neo frame but it has similar feel to them


----------



## PatrickW (Nov 3, 2009)

Exile Plus is a cheaper version of Exile Ultimate. 
uses the same mold for the frame, different fork. 
lower grade carbon fiber and alloy dropouts instead of carbon. 
same stiffness and similar ride quality, a bit heavier though.


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*Speedflash*

So according to Jenny at HongFu, the Speedflash is the FM-015, I think the just painted and decaled the 015 and gave it a new name.

"the speedflash is also our FM015-SPL,if you do not want the integrated frame.then you can buy our FM015."

FM015-SPL - 435USD(include frame+fork+integrated seatpost)+58USD(paint cost)+15USD(headset)+70USD(shipping cost)

The price of speedflash is - 545USD(include frame+fork+integrated seatpost painted and decal)+15USD(headset)+70USD(shiping cost)"

So I think they just added the paint and decals to the FM015-SPL and called it the SpeedFlash.



















































_______________________________________


----------



## fab4 (Jan 8, 2003)

Here's my Hong Fu FM015-SPL BB30 painted white.


----------



## MercuryMan76 (Apr 17, 2009)

Now that is original!!! I'm diggin' it!



fab4 said:


> Here's my Hong Fu FM015-SPL BB30 painted white.


----------



## anryo (Dec 30, 2009)

What is this seatpost / saddle combo? Is it available somwhere?


----------



## gandini (Oct 14, 2002)

That is a one-off seat and post. You might find a post like that with a different seat as I remember there being one other made about 4 years ago--but the owner might still be using it, like me.

This is what it looked like:


----------



## TiCoyote (Jun 28, 2005)

I know that a lot of people have a lot of good things to say about these. Have any of the magazine chopped one up and really put it through the paces? 

Also, how do I know which size and style I want? Is there a place that says, "this frame is good for climbing, and this one is for racing, and this one is a more recreational frame"?


----------



## Bridgey (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm pretty sure your frame is a Pedal Force CG1. www.pedalforce.com They are like Neo but cheaper. Not sure where they get it from. 
Awesome frame and superlight. Bought one myself.


----------



## gandini (Oct 14, 2002)

The PedalForce frame shown above is like the first Neo Exile, but nothing like the Neo Ultimate (my bike) shown in many of the photos earlier in the thread. I believe the Ultimate is an open mold, but I haven't seen a frame with the same features elsewhere. Still, there are literally hundreds of open molds in China and elsewhere, so there may be another bike out there with the Ultimate frame.


----------

